# [UTILIZZO]update e problemi di stampa [RISOLTO][E CAPITO]

## cloc3

ppc g3. Safe CFALGs. metto il profilo default-ppc-2004.1. faccio emerge sync ed emerge -uUD world.

Sono costretto ad usare ripetutamente emerge --resume --skipfirst, ma ci può stare perché ho le ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~ppc.

Alla fine i seguenti pacchetti risultano non compilati:

```

gentoo-ppc cloc3 # emerge -puUD world

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/perl-5.8.4 [5.8.3]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.4.1 [2.4.0-r1]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.6.1.1 [2.6.0]

[ebuild     U ] net-www/apache-2.0.49-r1 [2.0.49]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-3.3.2 [3.3.1-r1]

```

e fin qui va bene. E' colpa delle ~ppc. Ma perchè le funzioni di stampa, adesso sono completamente saltate? Sia verso la stampante che su file pdf o postscript. Anche la visulaizzzione di pdf e postscript è completamente in tilt.

Sul mio portatile, con ~x86 e default-ppc-2004.0 fila tuuto liscio. anche sul ppc, con ~x86 e default-ppc-2004.0 filava tutto liscio.

cosa può essere utile ricompilare?

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

ciao.

anzitutto non e' detto che, se qualcosa non funziona, si possa risolvere compilando: molto spesso sono configurazioni non fatte o fatte male.

fornisci maggiori info su che tipo di stampante si tratta, marca, modello, bus, ecc. configurazione del kernel, se usi devfs o udev, e se i devices ci sono.

----------

## motaboy

Se anche la visualizzazione dei ps e dei pdf non va forse è un problema di ghostscript. Prova ad avviarlo (gs) per vedere se funziona. Se non va prova a ricompilarlo o ad aggiornare i file di configurazione.

Bye!

----------

## cloc3

La riapoata di motaboy e del tipo che speravo di ottenere. Purtroppo, però, temo che FonderiaDigitale abbia ragione. Ricompilare non è servito a nulla. Le vostre risposte, poi, mi fanno pensare, che i sorgenti non compilati siano ininfluenti, per la questione.

Allora, proverò a descrivere nel dettaglio i problemi che osservo.

0. La mia stampante è correttamente riconosciuta dal sistema, perchè

```

cat prova.txt>/dev/usb/lp0

```

fa il suo dovere (tra l'altro, non uso udev).

1. Il programma di amministrazione cups, che utilizzo per impostare il sistema (localhost:631), pretende, a mio parere senza alcuna ragione plausibile, di associare la stampante all'indirizzo

```

Device URI: usb://EPSON/Stylus%20C70

```

di cui io non conosco il significato preciso. Ho provato a creare qualche goffo link simbolico a /dev/usb/lp0 senza successo. In ogni caso, se ordino di eseguire una qualsiasi, il sistema finge di eseguirlo, nel senso che kde dichiara avvenuta la stampa, ma cups lo riconosce come job abortito. Provare a rilanciare il job produce questo errore:

```

Error:

    client-error-not-possible

```

2. Allora ho provato a stampare su file pdf, con questo risultato:

```

Abnormal process termination (gs -q -dSAFER -dPARANOIDSAFER -dNOPAUSE -dBATCH -sDEVICE=pdfwrite -sOutputFile=$out{/home/cloc3/print.pdf} -sPAPERSIZE=a4 -c .setpdfwrite -f '/tmp/kde-cloc3/kdeprint_1zP73ha1' ).

```

3. La stampa su file ps apparentemente riesce, ma poi la visualizzazione con ggv risulta bianca.

Tutti i tentativi di visualizzare con ghostscript sono risultati vani, perchè il programma si dichiara configurato male.

Io, dopo l'update che ha generato il problema, avevo fatto etc-update, utilizzando per i file di stampa e simili l'opzione -5, perchè in fondo non avevo mai toccato manualmente quei file e mi sembrava necessario fidarmi dei default

----------

## motaboy

Sembra comunque un problema di ghostscript, visto che è lui quello dedicato a fare tutti i lavoretti di conversione e visualizzazione.

Potresti provare ad installare la versione che avevi precedentemente nel sistema e che andava. Può darsi che con l'ultima versione si presenti un bug su ppc. e guardare su https://bugs.gentoo.org se è stato riportato.

il modo in cui scrive il device CUPS è un modo suo che avviene con alcune stampanti (il motivo non lo conosco ma funziona), puoi comunque cambiarlo editando a mano /etc/cups/printers.conf e mettendo per esempio "usb:/dev/usb/lp0"

Bye!

----------

## cloc3

Da questo tunnel non ne vengo fuori.

Credo che qui la questione non sia seganlare un bug del programma, ma provare a capire cosa sta facendo il mio sistema.

Questo estratto del dmesg vi fa pensare a qualcosa?

```

eth0: Link is up at 10 Mbps, half-duplex.

eth0: Pause is disabled

CSLIP: code copyright 1989 Regents of the University of California

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

NET: Registered protocol family 24

hw tcp v4 csum failed

printk: 12 messages suppressed.

udp v4 hw csum failure.

printk: 5 messages suppressed.

icmp v4 hw csum failure

hw tcp v4 csum failed

hw tcp v4 csum failed

hw tcp v4 csum failed

hw tcp v4 csum failed

hw tcp v4 csum failed

hw tcp v4 csum failed

udp v4 hw csum failure.

hw tcp v4 csum failed

hw tcp v4 csum failed

hw tcp v4 csum failed

hw tcp v4 csum failed

hw tcp v4 csum failed

hw tcp v4 csum failed

hw tcp v4 csum failed

printk: 14 messages suppressed.

hw tcp v4 csum failed

printk: 82 messages suppressed.

hw tcp v4 csum failed

printk: 2 messages suppressed.

hw tcp v4 csum failed

printk: 2 messages suppressed.

hw tcp v4 csum failed

hw tcp v4 csum failed

printk: 4 messages suppressed.

hw tcp v4 csum failed

printk: 3 messages suppressed.

hw tcp v4 csum failed

printk: 84 messages suppressed.

hw tcp v4 csum failed

printk: 2 messages suppressed.

hw tcp v4 csum failed

printk: 54 messages suppressed.

hw tcp v4 csum failed

printk: 3 messages suppressed.

hw tcp v4 csum failed

printk: 2 messages suppressed.

icmp v4 hw csum failure

printk: 3 messages suppressed.

icmp v4 hw csum failure

hw tcp v4 csum failed

hw tcp v4 csum failed

hw tcp v4 csum failed

hw tcp v4 csum failed

hw tcp v4 csum failed

printk: 28 messages suppressed.

hw tcp v4 csum failed

printk: 2 messages suppressed.

hw tcp v4 csum failed

printk: 12 messages suppressed.

hw tcp v4 csum failed

icmp v4 hw csum failure

hw tcp v4 csum failed

printk: 2 messages suppressed.

hw tcp v4 csum failed

hw tcp v4 csum failed

hw tcp v4 csum failed

hw tcp v4 csum failed

hw tcp v4 csum failed

hw tcp v4 csum failed

hw tcp v4 csum failed

hw tcp v4 csum failed

hw tcp v4 csum failed

icmp v4 hw csum failure

hw tcp v4 csum failed

hw tcp v4 csum failed

hw tcp v4 csum failed

hw tcp v4 csum failed

hw tcp v4 csum failed

hw tcp v4 csum failed

hw tcp v4 csum failed

hw tcp v4 csum failed

hw tcp v4 csum failed

hw tcp v4 csum failed

printk: 9 messages suppressed.

hw tcp v4 csum failed

printk: 1 messages suppressed.

hw tcp v4 csum failed

printk: 3 messages suppressed.

hw tcp v4 csum failed

printk: 2 messages suppressed.

udp v4 hw csum failure.

hw tcp v4 csum failed

hw tcp v4 csum failed

hw tcp v4 csum failed

icmp v4 hw csum failure

hw tcp v4 csum failed

hw tcp v4 csum failed

printk: 1 messages suppressed.

hw tcp v4 csum failed

hw tcp v4 csum failed

printk: 1 messages suppressed.

icmp v4 hw csum failure

printk: 5 messages suppressed.

hw tcp v4 csum failed

printk: 52 messages suppressed.

hw tcp v4 csum failed

printk: 2 messages suppressed.

hw tcp v4 csum failed

printk: 4 messages suppressed.

icmp v4 hw csum failure

hw tcp v4 csum failed

hw tcp v4 csum failed

printk: 1 messages suppressed.

hw tcp v4 csum failed

printk: 1 messages suppressed.

hw tcp v4 csum failed

hw tcp v4 csum failed

printk: 3 messages suppressed.

hw tcp v4 csum failed

printk: 1 messages suppressed.

hw tcp v4 csum failed

printk: 3 messages suppressed.

hw tcp v4 csum failed

printk: 2 messages suppressed.

hw tcp v4 csum failed

hw tcp v4 csum failed

printk: 3 messages suppressed.

hw tcp v4 csum failed

udp v4 hw csum failure.

hw tcp v4 csum failed

printk: 27 messages suppressed.

hw tcp v4 csum failed

printk: 2 messages suppressed.

hw tcp v4 csum failed

printk: 7 messages suppressed.

hw tcp v4 csum failed

printk: 4 messages suppressed.

hw tcp v4 csum failed

printk: 2 messages suppressed.

hw tcp v4 csum failed

hw tcp v4 csum failed

hw tcp v4 csum failed

udp v4 hw csum failure.

icmp v4 hw csum failure

hw tcp v4 csum failed

hw tcp v4 csum failed

hw tcp v4 csum failed

hw tcp v4 csum failed

hw tcp v4 csum failed

hw tcp v4 csum failed

hw tcp v4 csum failed

icmp v4 hw csum failure

hw tcp v4 csum failed

hw tcp v4 csum failed

hw tcp v4 csum failed

hw tcp v4 csum failed

hw tcp v4 csum failed

hw tcp v4 csum failed

hw tcp v4 csum failed

hw tcp v4 csum failed

hw tcp v4 csum failed

hw tcp v4 csum failed

hw tcp v4 csum failed

udp v4 hw csum failure.

hw tcp v4 csum failed

hw tcp v4 csum failed

hw tcp v4 csum failed

printk: 14 messages suppressed.

hw tcp v4 csum failed

printk: 36 messages suppressed.

hw tcp v4 csum failed

printk: 27 messages suppressed.

hw tcp v4 csum failed

printk: 6 messages suppressed.

hw tcp v4 csum failed

printk: 100 messages suppressed.

hw tcp v4 csum failed

printk: 43 messages suppressed.

hw tcp v4 csum failed

printk: 1 messages suppressed.

hw tcp v4 csum failed

printk: 4 messages suppressed.

hw tcp v4 csum failed

printk: 39 messages suppressed.

icmp v4 hw csum failure

printk: 1 messages suppressed.

hw tcp v4 csum failed

printk: 4 messages suppressed.

hw tcp v4 csum failed

hw tcp v4 csum failed

hw tcp v4 csum failed

hw tcp v4 csum failed

hw tcp v4 csum failed

hw tcp v4 csum failed

hw tcp v4 csum failed

hw tcp v4 csum failed

printk: 1 messages suppressed.

hw tcp v4 csum failed

printk: 49 messages suppressed.

hw tcp v4 csum failed

printk: 1 messages suppressed.

hw tcp v4 csum failed

printk: 4 messages suppressed.

hw tcp v4 csum failed

udp v4 hw csum failure.

printk: 44 messages suppressed.

hw tcp v4 csum failed

printk: 3 messages suppressed.

hw tcp v4 csum failed

printk: 49 messages suppressed.

hw tcp v4 csum failed

hw tcp v4 csum failed

printk: 2 messages suppressed.

hw tcp v4 csum failed

hw tcp v4 csum failed

hw tcp v4 csum failed

hw tcp v4 csum failed

printk: 42 messages suppressed.

hw tcp v4 csum failed

printk: 2 messages suppressed.

hw tcp v4 csum failed

printk: 36 messages suppressed.

hw tcp v4 csum failed

hw tcp v4 csum failed

hw tcp v4 csum failed

printk: 4 messages suppressed.

hw tcp v4 csum failed

printk: 40 messages suppressed.

hw tcp v4 csum failed

printk: 2 messages suppressed.

hw tcp v4 csum failed

printk: 1 messages suppressed.

icmp v4 hw csum failure

printk: 3 messages suppressed.

hw tcp v4 csum failed

icmp v4 hw csum failure

hw tcp v4 csum failed

hw tcp v4 csum failed

hw tcp v4 csum failed

hw tcp v4 csum failed

hw tcp v4 csum failed

hw tcp v4 csum failed

hw tcp v4 csum failed

hw tcp v4 csum failed

hw tcp v4 csum failed

hw tcp v4 csum failed

printk: 1 messages suppressed.

hw tcp v4 csum failed

printk: 2 messages suppressed.

hw tcp v4 csum failed

hw tcp v4 csum failed

printk: 1 messages suppressed.

hw tcp v4 csum failed

hw tcp v4 csum failed

hw tcp v4 csum failed

icmp v4 hw csum failure

hw tcp v4 csum failed

udp v4 hw csum failure.

hw tcp v4 csum failed

printk: 1 messages suppressed.

hw tcp v4 csum failed

icmp v4 hw csum failure

printk: 7 messages suppressed.

hw tcp v4 csum failed

hw tcp v4 csum failed

printk: 1 messages suppressed.

hw tcp v4 csum failed

```

----------

## cloc3

Va bene, ha questo punto è chiaro. Al portage 2004.1 (per ppc), la mia stampante Epson-Stylus_C70 gli sta antipatica.

Ho ricompilato un sistema operativo nuovo di zecca, installando esclusivamente gnome, per non sovrapporre troppi problemi, solo per vedere come si sarebbe comportata la stampante.

Ho usato versioni diverse dei driver, ho imparato ad usare molti comandi da linea di comando per verificare lo stato della stampante, ma l'unica cosa che ho capito è che la stampante esiste sì, ma funziona quando vuole lei.

In pratica, l'unico comando che riesco a far funzionare è:

```

gentoo-ppc cloc3 # escputil -n   /dev/usb/lp0

Escputil version 4.2.6, Copyright (C) 2000-2001 Robert Krawitz

Escputil comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY; for details type 'escputil -l'

This is free software, and you are welcome to redistribute it

under certain conditions; type 'escputil -l' for details.

 

Running nozzle check, please ensure paper is in the printer.

```

Notate tuttavia il "please ensure ...". Se sputi fuori correttamente la sequenza di test, perchè mi chiedi di controllare la presenza della carta?

Se provo a stampare una pagina di test, usando cups via web, ottengo:

```

    EPSON New Stylus Color Series CUPS v1.1     

      Description: Epson Stylus C70

Location:

Printer State: idle, accepting jobs.

"No pages found!"

Device URI: usb://EPSON/Stylus%20C70

```

crede che non ci sia la carta ?!!!

E similmente accade per qualsiasi altro comando di stampa, lanciato con i metodi tradizionali dei nubbi.

Ah, dimenticavo. Installando a mano il driver raccomandato (gimp-print), si ottiene qualche volta il seguente risultato:

```

gentoo-ppc cloc3 # !foo

foomatic-configure -s cups -p Epson-Stylus_C70 -c file:/dev/usb/lp0 -n Epson -d gimp-print

Use of uninitialized value in string eq at /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.4/Foomatic/DB.pm line 2160.

Use of uninitialized value in string eq at /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.4/Foomatic/DB.pm line 2160.

Use of uninitialized value in string eq at /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.4/Foomatic/DB.pm line 2160.

Use of uninitialized value in string eq at /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.4/Foomatic/DB.pm line 2160.

Use of uninitialized value in string eq at /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.4/Foomatic/DB.pm line 2160.

Use of uninitialized value in substitution (s///) at /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.4/Foomatic/DB.pm line 3389.

```

Il fenomeno, però, può avere carattere aleatorio. Qualche volta la linea di errore è la 1879, qualche vlolta non viene registrato alcun errore. Comunque, non riesco a stampare nulla.

Come è possibile tutto questo, visto che la stampante aveva sempre funzionato?

----------

## cloc3

Ho fatto un parziale passo avanti.

Si fa per dire... comunque, ho ricompilato il sistema allo stesso modo di prima (a parte piccole variazioni scaramantiche) e adesso ggv visualizza correttamente i file ps e pdf. Anche le trasformazioni da pdf a ps e viceversa funzionano bene.

Invece la stampa fa ancora le bizze:

In un primo momento avevo compilato (volutamente) cups e foomatic senza le USE "cups foomatic ppds".

Il risultato è stato che il driver riusciva ad inviare dei file alla stampante, ma produceva fogli bianchi o caratteri incomprensibili.

Poi ho cancellato cups e foomatic, avendo cura di distruggere anche le /etc/cups etc, e reinstallato con tutte le USE. La diferenza era evidente, perché cups aveva accesso a un numero molto maggiore di driver.

A questo punto, ogni tentativo di stampa dava questo log:

```

root@gentoo-ppc cloc3 # tail /var/log/cups/error_log

E [05/Jul/2004:06:34:29 +0200] Unable to convert file 0 to printable format for job 3!

I [05/Jul/2004:06:34:29 +0200] Hint: Do you have ESP Ghostscript installed?

I [05/Jul/2004:06:34:29 +0200] Hint: Try setting the LogLevel to "debug".

I [05/Jul/2004:06:36:30 +0200] Adding start banner page "none" to job 4.

I [05/Jul/2004:06:36:30 +0200] Adding end banner page "none" to job 4.

I [05/Jul/2004:06:36:30 +0200] Job 4 queued on 'epson' by 'cloc3'.

E [05/Jul/2004:06:36:30 +0200] Unable to convert file 0 to printable format for job 4!

I [05/Jul/2004:06:36:30 +0200] Hint: Do you have ESP Ghostscript installed?

I [05/Jul/2004:06:36:30 +0200] Hint: Try setting the LogLevel to "debug".

I [05/Jul/2004:06:36:32 +0200] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid =24687)

```

Naturalmente ingiustificabile, in quanto:

```

root@gentoo-ppc cloc3 # emerge -p ghostscript

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-text/ghostscript-7.05.6

```

Potrei provare a riemergere ghostscript con le nuove use, ma ho la terribile paura che cominci a lavorare male anche lui.

Qualcuno mi saprebbe suggerire qualche indagine particolare per capire meglio la natura del mio problema? A me pare tutto veramente assurdo!

----------

## cloc3

Miracolo! si è arresa lei!

Ho ricompilato ghostscript e configurato il driver gimp-print per la C70 e finalmente ho ottenuto due stampe corrette.

Il driver foomatic continua a non funzionare bene, mentre prima andava (anzi, sul portatile va).

La cosa, quindi, rimane misteriosa, in quanto non ho fatto nessuna operazione intelligente sulla configurazione per risolvere il problema. comunque posso mettere risolto al titolo.

Naturlamente, se qulcuno avesse qualche opinione per spiegare il tutto, sarebbe gradita, perchè mi secca essere rimasto due mesi senza stampante e non sapere perchè.

----------

## cloc3

Finalmente ho capito! Era il gcc-3.2.x! (ci vuole il gcc-3.3.x)

Un bacio a Silian e a tutti gli altri per  questa illuminante discussione.

Adesso so che anche due mesi senza stampante possono avere un senso, se poi impari qualcosa. Tra l'altro, con la scoperta di quickpkg e delle gentoolkit, il mio tasso fututro di riformattazione è previsto in calo definitivo (come le tasse di Berlusconi?)!

----------

